
Ask HN: Packet interceptor - leahcim
What are the best network packet interceptor for Mac? I would like to know what is happening on my machine.
======
a-fried-egg
Wireshark

------
deytempo
tcpdump -i any -vv -nn -w - | strings. And let’s of course not forget sysdig.
I believe they have a Mac version

